# Peeling Neck Skin!?



## MyTortoise (Jan 13, 2014)

The skin on my tortoises neck is peeling and dry looking, is this just normal shedding skin? 

She is young so maybe she needs soaking more?


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 13, 2014)

Normal shedding  don't try to peel or scrub it off, warm soaks will help the skin come off on its own.


----------



## MyTortoise (Jan 13, 2014)

Barista5261 said:


> Normal shedding  don't try to peel or scrub it off, warm soaks will help the skin come off on its own.



Thanks


----------



## Cardiokungfu (Jul 31, 2014)

thanks! I was wondering about this too!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, your tort is jut shedding. Extra misting/warm water soaks are extra helpful!


----------

